# Plow/Salt Subs Needed for Kansas City Area



## jswenson (Oct 15, 2007)

Hello,

I am the general manager of a large snow removal company located in Kansas City. We are currently looking for snow removal subcontractors who have their own plow and salting equipment. We do only commercial snow removal and have accounts all over the metro area. We are currently filling plow and salt positions in all areas and if you like plowing snow/salting and are interested in making some extra cash this winter, please give us a call.

You can call our office at 913.851.7667 and ask for Allen if you are interested.

Thanks!

Jeremy


----------

